# Hipshot angled multi scale bridge.



## BubbleWrap (May 7, 2016)

Does anyone know where to find an angled hipshot bridge like strictly7 and ormsby use? I'm planning a build and don't want to use individual bridge pieces.


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 7, 2016)

Contact Hipshot directly. From memory, Perry has said they are selling the bridges he had designed/revised under them for the GTR range.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 11, 2016)

That worked out, thank you!


----------



## mperrotti34 (May 11, 2016)

BubbleWrap said:


> That worked out, thank you!



so they are selling the angled ones? I have been trying to figure that out as well cause I wanted one for my build


----------



## jarnozz (May 11, 2016)

How much did it cost? Those look amazing


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 11, 2016)

You can buy them from them. Contact [email protected].


----------



## jwade (May 11, 2016)

I keep meaning to order one of the fanned 8 bridges. They were selling the ones from the Rusty Cooley Dean sigs for awhile.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 12, 2016)

Jason said:


> We are not selling the exact Ormsby bridge, however we are selling a hardtail multiscale version of our bridge. I have attached a drawing. The bridges are $124.



The attached drawings showed them in 11, 28 and 21 degree angle variants. In the drawings the two most angled versions seems to have the notch for the intonation screws more visible, with no "roof" over it.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 12, 2016)

Jason said:


> We are not selling the exact Ormsby bridge, however we are selling a hardtail multiscale version of our bridge. I have attached a drawing. The bridges are $124.



I haven't been going into detail with the Ormsby bridges so I don't know how they differ from the ones they sell to the rest of us schmoes, but the attached drawings showed them in 11, 28 and 21 degree angle variants. In the drawings (a PDF file) the two most angled versions seems to have the notch for the intonation screws more visible, with no "roof" over it, like this.

Here's the drawings:


----------



## mperrotti34 (May 12, 2016)

Im new to guitar building so forgive me if this is a dumb question but does the angle of the bridge have to match the angle of the nut? or is there another measurement that determines what angle you need for the bridge?


----------



## Prophetable (May 12, 2016)

It's a different angle. The scale is longer on one side than the other. You can find the angle on fretfind2d.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 13, 2016)

It _can_ be the same if you want it to (only, you know, angled the opposite way). It all depends on where the perpendicular fret is going to be. If the 12th is perpendicular then the bridge and nut will be perfect angular opposites. With the perpendicular fret closer to the nut the angle of the bridge increases while the nut angle _de_creases, and vice versa.


----------



## jwade (May 13, 2016)

Do they have 7 string versions as well?


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 13, 2016)

^This is the big question for me. Still, $124 is incredibly reasonable for those, and that's awesome that Hipshot is selling them, even if not as openly as listing them on their website yet. I guess they don't think they have a big enough market to advertise them like that?


----------



## TamanShud (May 13, 2016)

I guess it makes sense that Hipshot are retailing these now. Aristides are using them on their new fanned 8, without making so much noise about it as the Ormsby ones. If they've tooled up to make them there's clearly enough of a demand


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 13, 2016)

Noise? It's a customised piece of hardware on a production instrument, which makes it a selling point. People have been extremely happy with them. Not sure why using it as a selling point is considered 'noise'.

Hipshot have made an angled bridge for a fair while (earliest memory for me is the Dean ones) but Perry had them redone after the initial prototypes came in because the saddles had to be re-sized to match the proper string spacing. The angle was fine but the string spacing would've been too close, particularly at the edges of the fretboard. Awesome to see that people can get these bridges though at quite a fair price too.


----------



## TamanShud (May 13, 2016)

capoeiraesp said:


> Noise? It's a customised piece of hardware on a production instrument, which makes it a selling point. People have been extremely happy with them. Not sure why using it as a selling point is considered 'noise'.



Sorry dude, I'm not trying to be negative if it comes across like that. I agree it's played a big part in the GTRs and everyone has only had great things to say. I was more suggesting that Ormsby has been a lot more vocal than other companies (Dean, Aristides etc) about having custom fanned Hipshots, which is strange given how well-loved the standard Hipshots are.


----------



## mperrotti34 (May 13, 2016)

Prophetable said:


> It's a different angle. The scale is longer on one side than the other. You can find the angle on fretfind2d.



I just took a look at the site and put in what my ideal numbers would be and it gave me a ton of measurements for all the frets. is that site accurate? I have never heard of it before


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 13, 2016)

TamanShud said:


> Sorry dude, I'm not trying to be negative if it comes across like that. I agree it's played a big part in the GTRs and everyone has only had great things to say. I was more suggesting that Ormsby has been a lot more vocal than other companies (Dean, Aristides etc) about having custom fanned Hipshots, which is strange given how well-loved the standard Hipshots are.



No worries! How I wish all us guitar folk could get the 'tone' behind our statements across clearer. Sorry for misinterpreting your intentions.


----------



## TamanShud (May 13, 2016)

capoeiraesp said:


> No worries! How I wish all us guitar folk could get the 'tone' behind our statements across clearer. Sorry for misinterpreting your intentions.



This is what we need: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0yEZVPn9Q8


----------



## Prophetable (May 14, 2016)

mperrotti34 said:


> I just took a look at the site and put in what my ideal numbers would be and it gave me a ton of measurements for all the frets. is that site accurate? I have never heard of it before



That site is pretty commonly used.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 14, 2016)

jwade said:


> Do they have 7 string versions as well?



Well, there's a 6-string multiscale on Strictly 7's *shudder* site with a Hipshot bridge, so I don't see any reason why a 7-string version wouldn't exist too. Hopefully in all the same angle variants.

edit: Both are visible here.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 14, 2016)

They make them in 6, 7, and 8 string versions.


----------



## jwade (May 14, 2016)

Excellent. Now watch every single new build pop up over the next few months be multiscale


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 15, 2016)

My grey matter isn't working. How would one put in a bridge angle on FretFind?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 16, 2016)

I messaged hipshot about 7 string bridges. The 11 degree bridge looks to line up with a .75" fan with the perpendicular fret at the 9th.

Edit:


----------



## jwade (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyways..

I'm curious if anyone knows which angle corresponds to which perpendicular fret? I'm trying to decide on a scale length, but I can't seem to figure out the angle to perpendicular equation.

I'm looking at doing 28-24.75, 8 string, and just flipping between tabs showing the hipshot schematics on one and a fretfind page on the next. It looks like a perpendicular 7th fret at that fan would work with the 26 degree bridge, but I'm really unsure of the math on this whole topic.


----------



## crackout (Mar 11, 2018)

This depends on your fan as well as your perpedicular fret position. You can use a multiscale calculator with the values of your choice and measure the angle at the bridge. 

http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/


----------



## jwade (Mar 11, 2018)

I actually said in my post that I was already looking at fretfind, which does not list what your bridge angle ends up being.


----------



## Kaff (Mar 11, 2018)

Print your fretfind2d docment 1:1, draw a line through the ends of the strings on bridge end and use trigonometry?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 11, 2018)

Fretfind does give you the calculated bridge angle, but not in a direct way.... take the number listed in the red box, subtract it from 180. Presto!


----------



## jwade (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks! I knew there had to be a simple way to do it


----------

